#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-03
<pretender> salut @nkn
<nkn> salut
<pretender> ma poti ajuta?
<nkn> nu stiu, conteaza cu ce
<pretender> cum fac sa "ard" o imagine pe un card de memorie?
<nkn> dd
<pretender> sa pot instala un linux folosind cardul de memorie,nu un cd/dvd
<pretender> stiu ca tu ai arch linux
<pretender> io am acum linux mint
<nkn> folosesti dd
<pretender> cei ala "dd"?
<nkn> dd if=imagine.iso of=/dev/sdX
<nkn>  /dev/sdX este cardul de memorie, nu partitia, ci cardul, nu sdX1 ci sdX
<pretender> nu inteleg nimic din ce spui...nu te supara
<nkn> dar nu stiu cum ai putea seta in bios sa booteze dupa card
<pretender> introduc cardul si...mai departe?
<nkn> comanda e " dd if=imagine.iso of=/dev/sdX "
<pretender> pot selecta asta cu F8
<nkn> inlocuiesti imagine.iso cu locatia catre imagine.iso, si /dev/sdX cu cardul
<pretender> nu trebuie sa umblu in bios,ci doar sa apas F8
<nkn> dai sudo fdisk -l   si vezi daca e cardul
<nkn> care e cardul*
<pretender> o sa incerc asa cum ai spus,maine probabil...
<pretender> multam fain ptr timpul tau
<nkn> daca cardul e /dev/sdb si imaginea este in /home/user/imagine.iso, atunci folosesti   " dd if=/home/user/imagine.iso of=/dev/sdb "
<pretender> 8-)
<morbidwar> salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-05
<badserii> !seen mafsi
<Libertiny> badserii: mafsi was last seen in #ubuntu-ro 1 year, 35 weeks, 1 day, 20 hours, 26 minutes, and 30 seconds ago: <mafsi> e are cineva cu apache?
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-06
<pretender> salutare
<pretender> vreau si eu un ajutor
<pretender> am linux mint 10 si vreau sa imi pun adobe flashplugin 11 ; cum pot s-o fac?
<badserii> salut
<pretender> salut
<badserii> apt-cache search flash plugin
<pretender> introduc in terminal?
<badserii> da
<badserii> dupa care, probabil
<badserii> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<badserii> daca asa se cheama in versiunea 10
<pretender> imi spune ce versiune am,cea de 10
<badserii> in firefox scrie: about:plugins
<badserii> a
<badserii> stai putin
<badserii> vrei sa pui alta versiune?
<pretender> da,cea de 11
<pretender> tocmai au scos-o pe cea de 11
<badserii> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11_for_Ubuntu_%28apt%29
<badserii> itra aici
<badserii> si downloadeaza .deb-ul
<badserii> dupa care faci dpkg -i flash*.deb
<badserii> sau cum se cheama fisierul
<pretender> pai asa am incercat dar nu merge,ptr ca imi zice :"The channel 'julia-partner' is not known"!!!
<badserii> in consola sau in chat?
<pretender> in consola
<pretender> atunci cand vreau sa descarc
<badserii> Firefox > Editare > Preferinte
<badserii> Aplicatii
<badserii> Selecteaza Debian Package
<badserii> si alege "Salveaza intotdeauna"
<badserii> dupa care incearca din nou
<pretender> dar n-am "debian package"...
<badserii> scrie deb
<badserii> in filtru
<pretender> am scris dar e gol
<pretender> poate as reusi daca as sti cum sa adaug ppa ptr flashplugin
<pretender> vreo idee cum sa adaug ppa ptr flashplugin 32bit?
<pretender> :-/
<badserii> http://forums.adobe.com/message/3953325
<badserii> nu mai fac .deb pachete pentru flash
<badserii> deci
<badserii> wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/pdc/11.0.1.152/install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<badserii> tar xvzf install_flash_player_11_linux.i386.tar.gz
<badserii> rsync -av usr/ /usr/
<pretender> tot ce-mi spui tu trebuie sa introduc in terminal?
<badserii> da
<badserii> mai departe
<badserii> mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<badserii> rsync -av libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<badserii> dupa care faci restart la firefox
<badserii> si scrii: about:plugins
<pretender> eu am descarcat fisierul pe Desktop dar nu l-am "extras here" ; s-o fac?
<badserii> pai
<badserii> cd ~/Desktop
<badserii> tar xvzf
<badserii> fa cum am zis
<badserii> comanda cu rsync poti sa nu o executi
<pretender> mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins=cannot create directory `/home/bobo/.mozilla/plugins': File exists
<badserii> atunci executa ultima comanda si gata
<pretender> :-*
<pretender> A MERS OMULE!!!!
<badserii> ma bucur
<pretender> :-*
<badserii> foloseste cu placere
<pretender> ESTI PE FORUM
<pretender> ?
<badserii> nu-s pe forum, is pe blog
<pretender> stiu,dar pe forumul ubuntu.ro nu esti inscris?
<badserii> nu
<pretender> sa-ti dau un punct
<pretender> atunci da-mi linkul blogului tau
<pretender> daca vrei
<badserii> pretender, vezi mesajul privat
<pretender> foarte interesant blog ai Sergiu!
<badserii> multumesc. Voi pune articol despre cum se instaleaza flash-ul
<pretender> da,ar fi si bine si util!
<pretender> la revedere
<pretender> :)
#ubuntu-ro 2011-10-07
<pretender> salutare
<pretender> ma poate ajuta cineva? am mint 10 pe un comp mai vechi si kernel 2.6.35-30 si vreau un alt kernel,ceva mai nou
<profservers> pretender, apt-get update
<profservers> apt-get upgrade
<pretender> ok,asteapta un pic,sa vad ce zice terminalul
<pretender>  Nu pot deschide fișierul blocat /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<pretender> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<pretender> E: Nu pot deschide fișierul blocat /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<pretender> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<profservers> sudo apt-get update
<profservers> sudo apt-get upgrade
<pretender> W: Ați putea vrea să porniți 'apt-get update' pentru a corecta aceste probleme.
<pretender> nu vrea,am mint 10
<profservers> ai facut sudo apt-get update?
<pretender> da
<pretender> si imi spune asta : W: Ați putea vrea să porniți 'apt-get update' pentru a corecta aceste probleme.
<profservers> da eroare completa, sau doar asta spune?
<pretender> dar daca dau apt-get update imi spune asta: apt-get update
<pretender> E: Nu pot deschide fișierul blocat /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<pretender> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<pretender> E: Nu pot deschide fișierul blocat /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<pretender> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<profservers> lsof | grep /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<pretender> ok,mai departe?
<pretender> am dat comanda in terminal
<profservers> sudo su
<profservers> si mai da odata comanda
<profservers> si spune-mi ce rezultat primesti
<pretender> acum mi-a aparut scrisul in rosu,in terminal
<pretender> care comanda,ca mi-ai dat 2
<profservers> lsof | grep /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<pretender>  lsof | grep /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<pretender> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/bobo/.gvfs
<pretender>       Output information may be incomplete.
<profservers> si gata?
<pretender> da
<profservers> fa acum apt-get update
<profservers> si vezi ce eroare vei primi
<pretender> aceeasi eroare,ca ar trebui sa pornesc apt-get update ptr a corecta...
<pretender> ok,n-am stiut ca-i asa de complicat
<pretender> poate gasesc odata un tutorial pe undeva
<pretender> kernelul meu mi se pare foarte vechi
<profservers> stai
<pretender> ok
<profservers> rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/lock
<profservers> si incearca din nou
<profservers> apt-get update
<pretender> aceeasi eroare :'(
<pretender> tu ce OS ai?
<profservers> ubuntu
<profservers> si n-am probleme
<pretender> cat?
<profservers> Ubuntu 11.04
<pretender> practic nici eu n-am probleme,doar minore
<profservers> vezi privat
<pretender> de ex. am pidgin 2.9,desi am pus ppa
<pretender> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-02
<FlowRiser> Yo
<FlowRiser> Cineva pe-aici
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-06
<Kheo> ?
<Kheo> ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
<Kheo> cineva on ?
<Kheo> dead channel.
#ubuntu-ro 2012-10-07
<sunnysam> Salutare
#ubuntu-ro 2013-09-30
<flo_mint> salutare
<flo_mint> mai ii careva treaz la ora asta?
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-01
<crazy_penguin> Libertiny, hello
<Libertiny> crazy_penguin: Error: "hello" is not a valid command.
<crazy_penguin> yey it still works (after all this time)! :P
<crazy_penguin> fdd: What is up? :P
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-02
<caisah_> hey! e cineva pe fir care mă poate ajuta cu niște informații?
<fdd> bagă mare.
<caisah_> nu știți dacă vreau să uploadez un fișier po cu traducere în română, din launcpad, trebuie să fac parte din ceva grup? că nu găsesc butonul de upload.  
<fdd> ăh, cred că așa era.
<fdd> nu ești în Romanian Translators?
<fdd> stai să verific, de fapt, căci eu unul n-am mai contribuit cu traduceri de câțiva ani.
<caisah_> ba sunt în translators, dar nu sunt în QA
<fdd> și atunci când o făceam, lucram direct din launchpad.
<fdd> aha.
<caisah_> și cred că grupul de QA aprobă
<caisah_> ...zic și eu
<fdd> atunci probabil că trebuie să fii în acel grup.
<fdd> știu că prin 2011(?) s-a făcut chestia asta cu QA.
<caisah_> că eu m-am hotărât acu câteva zile să contribui la traduceri, și mă gândeam că e mai ușor să uploadez fișierul.... 
<caisah_> anyway, thx
<caisah_> o să mai întreb și pe forum
<fdd> aha, deci e ubuntu-l10n-ro.
<caisah_> mersi
<fdd> cu plăcere, spor la contribuții.
<fdd> contactează-l pe Adi.
<fdd> Adi Roiban.
<caisah_> k, I will
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-05
<andreiiar> 5 amarati?
<andreiiar> Salut!
<bibi_> stie cineva de ce am rezolutia 800x600 dupa ce am rulat in terminal nvidia-xconfig,
#ubuntu-ro 2013-10-06
<mainerror> Good evening!
<mainerror> I'm in need to some assistance but it's a little complicated.
<mainerror> Basically, I'd need someone from the Arad area to help a relative of mine that's from that area setup their internet connection, I would take over from there.
<mainerror> Is there someone from that area interested to earn some extra money for that relatively easy job?
<mainerror> I know it sounds odd.
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-01
<marian29> sal
<marian29> am si eu o problema la instalare
<ovidiu_calbajos> marian29: shoot
<marian29> ok
<marian29> am incercat sa instales ubuntu pe usb
<marian29> dar can incerc sa repornesc pc pe ubuntu im scrie boo error
<marian29> ?
<marian29> boot error
<marian29> unde gresesc?
<ovidiu_calbajos> marian29: cum l-ai instalat pe usb? folosind ceva tool sau ai pus stick-ul si dvd-ul in calculator si ai instalat normal sistemul de operare?
<ovidiu_calbajos> uita-te peste link-ul asta http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/14912/create-a-persistent-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive/
<marian29> am folosit universal usb instaler
<ovidiu_calbajos> deci tu vrei sa iti instalezi ubuntu de pe stick sau sa il instalezi pe stick?
<marian29> pe stick
<marian29> dar cred ca de data asta voi reusi
<marian29> link-ul ta mi-a fost de mare ajutor, mi-am data seama ca nu am urmarit toti pasii corect
<marian29> merci frumos
<ovidiu_calbajos> ;) cu placere
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-02
<daliak_> hello
<daliak_> am instalat xubuntu 12.04 pe un calculator mai vechi
<daliak_> instalatul de pe live cd a fost o aventura
<daliak_> prima data a inghetat
<daliak_> de tot
<daliak_> si a trebuit sa dau restart
<daliak_> a doua data a mers pana la capat, cu ceva poticniri
<daliak_> acum, s-a instalat, dar nu-mi recunoaste parola
<daliak_> si nici nu si-a amintit ca i-am zis ca vreau tastatura romaneasca
<dbtmro> :-)
<ovidiu_calbajos> ?
<dbtmro> salutare
<ovidiu_calbajos> salut
#ubuntu-ro 2014-10-04
<organisation> salutare... caut o consola uzata, folosita, gen playstation2,3 sau xbox360, dar functionala, zgariata, fara joystick... nu conteaza care este starea ei actuala... exclus bisnita sau vanzare... rog SERIOZITATE! ma puteti contacta la Yahoo messenger: cristiano_4youbaby... dar va rog sa va prezentati si sa specificati de unde aveti adresa mea, altfel va blochez
<DaniGemini> salut
<DaniGemini> stie cineva de ce nu merge canalul oficial de la Ubuntu?
<ovidiu_calbajos> DaniGemini: ce nu iti merge?
<DaniGemini> nu pot sa intru pe canalul oficial de la Ubuntu
<DaniGemini> ma redirectioneaza pe #ubuntu-unregged desi sunt inregistrat
<ovidiu_calbajos> pai din cate vad nu te-ai autentificat
<ovidiu_calbajos> fa asa /msg nickserv identify *parola-ta
#ubuntu-ro 2015-09-28
<`zull> salutare!
<Jobava> salut `zull 
<`zull> ma poate ajuta cineva cu un DVB-T+DAB+FM?
<Jobava> `zull ce dispozitiv?
<`zull> realtek
<Jobava> nu cred că se prind posturi radio digitale prin .ro
<`zull> rtl 2838
<Jobava> e un dispozitiv usb?
<`zull> da
<Jobava> sau e o unealtă de SDR? atunci nu te pot ajuta, întreabă pe forum
<`zull> da
<`zull> e de SDR
<Jobava> mai ales gnuradio
<`zull> multumesc pentru intentie
<Jobava> mai e canalul #gnuradio
<`zull> multumesc
#ubuntu-ro 2015-10-01
<Jobava> neața, ce mai e nou în universul ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ro 2016-10-09
<AndChat56916> Buna!
#ubuntu-ro 2019-10-04
 * depecher brb
